# Purple-winged mantid



## superfreak (Mar 31, 2009)

one of my male nymphs having a feed  




















































wheee!


----------



## Rick (Mar 31, 2009)

Bit fiesty that one is.


----------



## superfreak (Mar 31, 2009)

he hadnt been fed for a bit. got angry when he thought i was taking his food!


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes, looks like he's posing for the pics in several of them!  :lol:


----------



## jameslongo (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks a bit trashy, in my opinion, with that red lipstick. You should tell it to tone it down a little


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 31, 2009)

haha not lipstick, blood!


----------



## idolomantis (Apr 1, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> haha not lipstick, blood!


LOL you make it sound like it's a vampire XD

Nice, protects his food, The killer instinct &gt;:9


----------



## andy hood (Apr 2, 2009)

stunning species


----------



## cloud jaguar (Apr 2, 2009)

It that some type of cricket he is eating? Sure looks different than others i have seen.


----------



## superfreak (Apr 2, 2009)

actually, its not a cricket but a small predatory katydid, Conocephalus semivittatus. They're everywhere atm and easy to locate as all the males are courting!


----------



## Anleoflippy (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice mantis...

It looks a little bit like my nymph Tenodera fasciata...


----------



## superfreak (Apr 3, 2009)

I have trouble seeing differences between any of the Tenodera species.


----------

